# Customized Xbox System



## SlothX311

I am selling my Xbox.  As much as I love this little baby, I am trying to raise money for my car.  This is a customized xbox, but in no way have I done anything illegal to it.  There is no illegal software installed, or modchips.  This Xbox has been modified mainly for fun, and partly for preformance.  This Xbox is also worth more than a new Xbox, because it is up to 40% faster than a stock Xbox, also it runs colder, which allows for more FPS

This is what I am selling: 
                          (1) Customized Xbox
                          (2) Afterglow controllers, by Pellican (green)
                          (1) Afterglow controller, by Pellican (no LEDs)
                          (1) DVD playback kit, by Microsoft (reciever and remote)
                          (1) Forza Motorsport
                          (1) Halo

Visual Modifications:I painted the Xbox, two-tone, silver and black.  The paint job is basically flawless.  I also bought an "underglow" kit offline.  It is a piece of acrylic with a neon on the back, which lets light shine through it.  The neon on the back is green.  Also on the underside vents of the Xbox I added a switch to toggle off/on the underglow.  I also cut holes in the sides of the Xbox and added two (2) 80 mm Cooler Master fans, both blowing in, they are green LEDs as well.  

Preformance Modifications:The first thing that I did to this Xbox was took out the heat shield that lined the inside of the xbox underside, and underlid.  This made the Xbox run about 5 degrees colder.  Then I custom cut an 80 mm Antec fan to fit inside the Xbox, where the stock one was.  This took the Xbox down another 5-7 degrees.  The two (2) 80 mm Cooler Master fans added for another 5-10 degrees off of the initial temperature.  Another preformance modification that I did on my Xbox was to remove the original 40-pin IDE cable, and replace it with an 80-pin EIDE cable.  This modification alone allows games to load up to 40% faster.










There are more pictures available at http://photobucket.com/albums/a160/SlothX311

If you have any questions or want to make an offer post here, or e-mail me at GregBS@gmail.com

I am asking for $150


----------



## penguinrusty

Trade?


----------



## splinterclothing

ill buy it, would you send it to the UK? email me at splinterclothing@aol.com if u wanna talk about it


----------



## s_m_w_d

some has to much free time how did you speed it up? im pretty impressed!


----------



## Archangel

the gamepads originally had the light inside?


----------



## s_m_w_d

Did you use a kit like one of these!

http://www.401error.com/401error/xbox/XBOX-shoppingcart.cfm


----------



## SlothX311

s_m_w_d said:
			
		

> some has to much free time how did you speed it up? im pretty impressed!


too much free time?............yes   

how did i speed it up?...........i took out the 40-pin IDE cable that almost anything going into or out of the Xbox has to travel through, and replaced it with an 80-pin EIDE cable.....its like making a 4 lane highway into an 8 lane one   



			
				splinterclothing said:
			
		

> ill buy it, would you send it to the UK?


shipping is gonna be a bitch, but its possible



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> the gamepads originally had the light inside?


yup....
http://hardware.gamespot.com/Pelican-Xbox-Afterglow-Controller-16852-O-28-31



			
				penguinrusty said:
			
		

> Trade?


what ya got?


----------



## penguinrusty

What do you want? I have a some misc. compy parts and a few monitors. Edit: I also have some hobby-level electric r/c stuff too, if you're interested.


----------



## SlothX311

list your computer crap that your willing to trade.....i sorta could find a use for anything, im putting together a counter strike server anyhow


----------



## urban

I'll buy it for $150+postage


----------



## SlothX311

well after all of the money that i put into it ill be loosing money to sell it for 150 but i think thats the best offer ive got so far email me so we can set sumthing up gregbs@gmail.com


----------



## SlothX311

i actually need a hard drive really bad, if anyone is willing to trade a large hard drive worth around 150 bucks i would be happy to trade


----------



## penguinrusty

Lets see, I have two 17 inch CRT monitors, one 19 inch CRT (viewsonic) and a 15 inch Viewsonic LCD. I also have some older computer stuff, and then i have a Diamond Stealth ATI Radeon 9250 SE w/ 128mb (agp 8x), celeron mobo/proc combo (mach speed mobo, 2.8 ghz celly), 40 gig hdd, cd burner and a cd drive (52x), 512mb ram, and some other stuff.


----------



## SlothX311

penguinrusty said:
			
		

> Lets see, I have two 17 inch CRT monitors, one 19 inch CRT (viewsonic) and a 15 inch Viewsonic LCD. I also have some older computer stuff, and then i have a Diamond Stealth ATI Radeon 9250 SE w/ 128mb (agp 8x), celeron mobo/proc combo (mach speed mobo, 2.8 ghz celly), 40 gig hdd, cd burner and a cd drive (52x), 512mb ram, and some other stuff.



well im interested in the mobo, celeron, 512 ram, and the video card, but i dont expect you to trade all of that for the xbox......whats the specs on the ram?


----------



## penguinrusty

The ram is 512mb, PC3200, 400mhz, 184 pin DDR.


----------



## X24

the Xbox is about worth the same if not more as that mobo processor ram and video card.
but Xbox is at the end of its life span, so it is decreased in value imo.


----------



## penguinrusty

No, it is not. Ram=$40 (new) mobo/proc= $150 new, and vid card = $70 new.


----------



## X24

But, would u really pay 150 for that mobo/processor, and that video card is pretty old, there are 9600's and 9600pro's for $10 more then that


----------



## flame1117

X24 said:
			
		

> But, would u really pay 150 for that mobo/processor, and that video card is pretty old, there are 9600's and 9600pro's for $10 more then that



Stop bashing of their sales, its not polite, Wheres your manners?


----------



## X24

Sorry, i do appologize, i just don't want either of u to get something less then u bargained for.


----------



## SlothX311

yeah awsome, cause i need someone to watch my back and tell me what a celeron is worth   

ok well would you be willing to trade the 512, and the mobo/ celeron combo?


----------



## Ku-sama

i can give you a 1.6GHz p4, or a 120gig harddrive...


----------



## SlothX311

i can get a 120 gig for 70 bucks, no thanks


----------



## penguinrusty

Sorry, but i really need to sell the whole system at once...just realized that i'm going to be deeply in debt just with purchasing my new mobo and cpu...damn SLI got me wasting my money away


----------



## Jon Boy

ok this thread died some time aggo and I was not that interested in buying it seeming I dont have much money at mo.  But how much would u say it probs would cost to ship something that size from US to UK ?


----------



## SFR

It can cost from $110 - $140 US dollars with UPS. FedEx charges around $110.  And The United Stated Postal Service will charge anywhere from $29 - $80


----------



## Jon Boy

haha o right, well im sad to say all interest I had just went cos im getting ps3 now after alot of consideration.  And well quite pricey isnt it.


----------



## georgi0u

that looks freakin sweet

free up!!!


----------



## super_xero

would u ship to the uk


----------



## Super_Nova

I'm not trying to be a Jerk, but:
a) The only way an 80 WIRE not pin IDE cable would make any difference is if the X-Box IDE interface supports Ultra ATA 100 or 133 standard. If the bus doesn't support the speed the cable is useless. And if the bus does support the speed I'd wonder why they didn't already have an 80 wire cable in there. 
b)The 80 WIRE ide cable does not turn a 4 lane highway into an 8 lane highway. It's still only 40 pin and only utilizes 40 wires for the data signals. Every other wire is grounded to obsorb crosstalk in the cable to allow for the faster signals neccisary for Ultra ATA interfaces. You may have sped it up alittle by eliminating crosstalk in the cable but that's it. Needless to say this minute increase in speed would hardly be noticeable. 

I think the cooler system would more dramatically effect the performance than the IDE cable.

Also there's not really much you can do to increase the performance of a game console. The X-Box has a 733Mhz processor with 64 Megs of RAM. The games aren't written like PC games that have to run on a variety of different combinations of hardware. They are written specifically to run on a 733Mhz processor and to utilize 64 Megs of RAM. Even if you managed to put in a faster processor and more RAM the games aren't written to take advantage of it, and in most cases the games would run too fast because of this. 

There was a custom X-Box for sale by a 3rd party company in which they managed to upgrade the machine with a 1.4Ghz celeron. They had to put a switch on the unit to clock it down to 733Mhz for the games that were written specifically to run at 733Mhz because they would run too fast. Game programmers assume the hardware conditions will never change so they program console games in this manner. 

This is why a 733Mhz X-BOX can play games that would bog down a 733Mhz PC. The software is optimized specifically for the hardware. Plus there's not alot of crap running in the background. 

However your lights look cool and I would imagine you've extended the life of the machine by keeping it cooler. Plus you'll need that extra cooling power with that bigger hard drive. That in itself is a plus.


----------



## SlothX311

thats cool and all, and i understand that the xbox is slow in the first place, but numbers dont lie.....the first time i clocked a loading screen with the 40 pin cable, it loaded 40 percent slower than with the 80 pin cable, i dont give a crap what made it do that, all i know is that box loads faster than a standard xbox


----------



## kof2000

i added a 250gb on mines and did not need any cooling.

the xbox is ata66 and if you do mods you're familiar with the x - scene and so the different with using a different cable is only a few seconds difference not a 30-40% boost.


----------



## SlothX311

actually your wrong......im telling you people.....i timed the loading......fable took 1 minute 53 seconds to load a save file with the 40 pin cable.....with the 80 pin cable it only took 1 minute 21 seconds....i dont care what ATA standard the xbox utilizes but it was faster....


----------



## spacedude89

yes, he is right. the xbox supports the 80 pin cable. but microsoft is cheap by only shipping it whith a 40 pin cable. its a very common mod


----------

